# Experienced Climbers/Bucket operators needed



## barrjr1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Experienced tree workers needed for everyday tree care operations. MUST be able to climb a tree without spikes. Company is in the New Lenox IL area. Reply if interested.


----------

